# offshore g-town



## baystealth07 (Nov 30, 2009)

anybody been offshore galveston lately? 15 to 20 miles out. i was wondering if there were any fish out there worth going this time of year.


----------



## jorge_8099 (Mar 19, 2011)

I was at 61st pier on Sunday. Something jerked my rod straight down and bit into a 700lb steel leader. I wonder what. Cut the entire thing and took the hook. left me the weight at least.


----------



## jorge_8099 (Mar 19, 2011)

*are you going?*

are you going this weekend offshore? even close 2 the riggs or something?


----------

